

The hard thing about hard things (A talk on InfoSec problems) - mh_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rarpym8JJXQ

======
getdavidhiggins
A great talk. I liked _everything is broken_ by Quinn Norton:
[https://medium.com/message/everything-is-
broken-81e5f33a24e1](https://medium.com/message/everything-is-
broken-81e5f33a24e1)

I agree with him, in that rather than give up entirely, it's better to start
addressing the (very real and hard) problems head on.

